# Booster pumps?



## Jam base (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope everything is going well for all.

I have a client that has requested that I install a booster pump in her home and this would be the first one that I have installed, so I was just making sure that after I charge my very good long time client her hard earned money for the installation and pump I want to make sure that it solves her problem. 
Here are the details:
1" copper service coming into the house 
3/4"x5/8" meter going to 3/4" copper
Risers are 3/4"
Wants better pressure in her upstairs shower
Service comes in through basement 
House is 20 years old 
All copper piping


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a very good question.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

if u follow directions we might help you. u are required to give an introduction. how do we know u are not a spy?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Call the township, ask them to turn up the pressure on their pumps.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

All yah need is 6 vertical multistage pumps, that'll get the pressure up to about 340 psi- should be plenty

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

The difference in pressure between the basement and a shower head on the second floor is only about 8 psi. There may be other issues here, and a pump is not the first thing I would look to.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just take the shower head off, attach a short section of garden hose, and put on one of these, every good plumber knows this trick. This is what I do on all my custom showers.:thumbsup:


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM665642901


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

If you partially block off the pipe at the meter, it will raise the pressure of the incoming water because of the restriction. I always use a bit of hydroplug cement.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Put a holding tank in the attic the added pressure from gravity will increase the pressure


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jam base said:


> Hope everything is going well for all.
> 
> I have a client that has requested that I install a booster pump in her home and this would be the first one that I have installed, so I was just making sure that after I charge my very good long time client her hard earned money for the installation and pump I want to make sure that it solves her problem.
> Here are the details:
> ...


Check the curb stop


----------

